#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή για έναρξη λειτουργίας ιδιωτικού ιατρείου

## Nionios1978

Καλημερα σας.  Ειμαι νεος συναδερφος και μου ζητηθηκε για πρωτη φορα να βγαλω αρχιτεκτονικα σχεδια για αδεια εναρξης λειτουργιας ιδιωτικου ιατρειου σε υπαρχον διαμερισμα εμβαδου 130 τ.μ. στο κεντρο της Αθηνας.   Εχω κανει ολες τις διαδικασιες που χρειαζονται, αλλα προβληματιζομαι για το ποια θα πρεπει να ειναι η αμοιβη μου. Δεν θελω ουτε να πιαστω κοροϊδο, αλλα ουτε να "γδαρω" τον ανθρωπο.  Εχετε καμια ιδεα τι αμοιβη θα πρεπει να ζητησω (για τα παραπανω δεδομενα); Μηπως εχει καποιος προσφατη εμπειρια ωστε να μου πει τι αμοιβη ζητησε;

----------


## Xάρης

Ως νέος μηχανικός θα έλεγα να μην πέφτεις κάτω από 20¤ ανά ώρα.
Αν θέλεις να έχεις συνέχεια στη δουλειά σου.
Αν οι πελάτες σου σε επιλέγουν επειδή είναι νέος και οικονομικός, αύριο που δεν θα είσαι νέος, οι ανάγκες σου θα αυξηθούν και θα θέλεις περισσότερα ως έμπειρος πλέον μηχανικός, θα επιλέγουν άλλους νέους και οικονομικούς.
Χτίσε από την αρχή σωστές σχέσεις. Πούλα ποιότητα.

Θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσεις τις ώρες των επαφών με τον πελάτη.
Αν αναλάβεις εσύ να τρέξεις σε υπηρεσίες (ΥΔΟΜ), ΕΤΕ, ΙΚΑ ή ό,τι άλλο, χρειάζεται να βάζεις και τον χρόνο που δαπανάς για μετακινήσεις, αναμονές σε ουρές κ.λπ..
Να υπολογίζεις ότι θα χρειαστεί να πας και να ξαναπάς, ενδεχομένως και να ξαναπάς, άρα βάλε κάτι παραπάνω γιατί στο τέλος θα βλαστημάς.

----------

Nionios1978

----------


## Nionios1978

Χάρη, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου πάνω στο θέμα. Χονδρικά ασχολήθηκα περί τις 25 εργατοώρες διότι τα χαρτιά μου τα έφερε ο πελάτης, απλά την επιμέτρηση έκανα μόνος μου.

----------


## CFAK

Η επαγγελματική στάση που προτείνεις, αγαπητέ Χάρη, αν και υψηλού ρίσκου (πολλοί μας αντιμετωπίζουν ως αναγκαίο κακό επομένως θέλουν τη φθηνότερη λύση), νομίζω ότι μεσοπρόθεσμα οδηγεί σε καλύτερα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα.

Μη ξεχνάμε ότι δουλεύουμε για να ζούμε και όχι το αντίθετο. Επομένως, πέρα από την επιστημονική μας επάρκεια καλό είναι να φροντίζουμε και το εμπορικό μέρος της δραστηριότητάς μας, άρα να κάνουμε ποιοτική δουλειά και να μαθαίνουμε να την "πουλάμε".

Σε παλιότερη περίπτωση, μου ζητήθηκε να κάνω μία μελέτη κτιρίου πολλών τετραγωνικών με μυκητοειδείς πλάκες (θυμάμαι ότι η αμοιβή της στατικής μελέτης προέκυπτε πάνω από 10.000 ευρώ), ο εργολάβος ήθελε να του υπολογίσω το ελάχιστο δυνατό πάχος των πλακών και των ενισχύσεων στις θέσεις των υποστυλωμάτων. Πράγματι το έκανα, και όταν έφτασε η ώρα να με πληρώσει βλέποντας ότι δίσταζα να του πω τιμή, με πλήρωσε με όλη την νόμιμη (τότε ελάχιστη) αμοιβή λέγοντάς μου ότι ουσιαστικά η μελέτη μου ήταν δωρεάν, αφού σε σε σχέση με την προμέλέτη που είχε, η μείωση του πάχους των πλακών κατά 7 εκατοστά, επί τα εμβαδά των πλακών των ορόφων επί το κόστος του σκυροδέματος οδήγησε σε μείωση δαπάνης για το στατικό φορέα περίπου 30.000 ευρώ.

Το παράδειγμα το παραθέτω, ώστε να δει κανείς που μπορεί να εστιάζει για να δικαιολογεί την αμοιβή του...

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει μια, για την ακρίβεια δύο διαφορές στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις φίλε μου CFAK.
Εσένα σε επέλεξε ο πελάτης σου διότι έχει *εμπιστοσύνη** στην επιστημονική σου επάρκεια*.
Η εργασία σου είχε άμεσο οικονομικό όφελος για τον εργοδότη σου όπως χαρακτηριστικά ανέφερες.

Σε περιπτώσεις όμως όπως:
α) Πιστοποιητικά Ενεργειακής Αναβάθμισης (ΠΕΑ) που θεωρούνται "κωλόχαρτα" από τους ιδιοκτήτες χωρίς να τους δίνει κάποιο άμεσο ή έμμεσο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα για την πώληση/ενοικίαση του ακινήτου τους,

β) Άδειας Λειτουργίας επαγγελματικού χώρου, όπως η περίπτωση του συναδέλφου Νιόνιου, που είναι μια γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία, αναγκαίο κακό κι αυτή όπως είπες,

γ) Βεβαιώσεις του Ν.4178/13 για μεταβίβαση ακινήτου όταν δεν υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες, άλλο ένα αναγκαίο κακό,

δ) Δηλώσεις Αυθαιρέτων του Ν.4178/13, όταν κάνουμε σωστά τη δουλειά μας το πρόστιμο πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο, αν όμως δεν την κάνουμε σωστά, μπορεί να αυξηθεί μπορεί όμως και να μειωθεί!

Εργασίες με τις οποίες ασχολούνται πλέον οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι και για τις οποίες δεν υπάρχει απαίτηση επιστημονικής επάρκειας.
Σ' αυτές το βασικό κριτήριο επιλογής μηχανικού είναι το κόστος.
Βέβαια, υπάρχουν κι άλλα θέματα όπως ο χρόνος ολοκλήρωσης της εργασίας για κάποιον πελάτη που βιάζεται, η εμπιστοσύνη ότι γνωρίζεις πώς γίνεται η δουλειά και δεν θα κολλήσει η υπόθεση σε γραφειοκρατικά γρανάζια ή ό,τι άλλο.
Πάντα υπάρχει και η "χημεία" μεταξύ πελάτη-μηχανικού που εξαρτάται από τις προσωπικότητες και των δυο.

----------


## CFAK

Πράγματι, Χάρη, οι εργασίες που αναφέρεις είναι διεκπεραιώσεις απλές.
Ωστόσο, επειδή ο κλάδος μας (ίσως λόγω εμπειρίας από τις απαιτητικές πολυτεχνικές σχολές) έχει συνηθήσει να παρέχει εργασίες και υπηρεσίες χωρίς αμοιβή, περιμένω την μέρα που :
- θα χρεώνουμε επίσκεψη ενημέρωσης
- θα χρεώνουμε ξεχωριστά μελέτη και αδειοδότηση
- θα χρεώνουμε την εργασία αρχείου στην πολεοδομία
- θα χρεώνουμε ....κλπ

Και για να το πετύχουμε αυτό δεν πρέπει να "απαξιώνουμε" την εργασία μας (ακόμη και όταν αυτή δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο όπως η έκδοση ενός ΠΕΑ) ειδικά μπροστά στον πελάτη, ώστε να μπορούμε να δικαιολογούμε "αξιοπρεπή" αμοιβή (αμοιβή δηλαδή που να μας επιτρέπει αν ζούμε ακόμη και αν δεν ασχολούμαστε με κάτι ακραία επιστημονικό και απαιτητικό).

----------

